# ♦️MX Loaf seat and sissy bar♦️



## Junkman Bob (May 24, 2022)

Up for your consideration is a nice conditioned MX loaf seat with sissy Bar … Bid with confidence as seat and bar will be packed properly and shipped fast after receiving MO shipping to continental 48 
Feel free to ask for more pics …please ad 20 for shipping 👍🇺🇸

Thank you as always


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 31, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 4, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jun 4, 2022)

I can get this started at $20+$20 shipping. It's a start at least man.
Rob


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 4, 2022)

Thank you very much sir ..But I will respectfully have too Decline .. ND


----------



## lordscool (Jun 6, 2022)

25.00


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 7, 2022)

Respectfully ND


----------



## lordscool (Jun 7, 2022)

30


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 7, 2022)

Respectfully ND 
Don’t forget it comes with sissy bar … Seat is in nice shape …. Yellow MX 👍🏻🇺🇸


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jun 7, 2022)

I know. I didnt want to lowball it, but I am waiting on a payment and I wanted to at least get the ball rolling, low or not.
I had one that got ate up on a yellow Yamaha MotoBike and this one is identical except for the bite marks of course.


----------



## Dope54 (Jun 10, 2022)

Offer 60 shipped


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 10, 2022)

Close but ND


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jun 10, 2022)

$75 shipped to Central Illinois?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 16, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> $75 shipped to Central Illinois?



ND


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 23, 2022)

Nice seat


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 2, 2022)

Bumper


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 9, 2022)

This is the seat


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 9, 2022)

How do the sissy bar tabs connect to the studs under the seat? It doesn't look like they would connect.  I know nothing about stingrays and BMX bikes...


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 10, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> How do the sissy bar tabs connect to the studs under the seat? It doesn't look like they would connect.  I know nothing about stingrays and BMX bikes...



I take pictures when I get home in an hour or less 👍🏻🇺🇸💯


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 10, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> How do the sissy bar tabs connect to the studs under the seat? It doesn't look like they would connect.  I know nothing about stingrays and BMX bikes...



Here are a couple pics as sissy bar is mounted …. Thank you for asking …


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 19, 2022)

Great seat with sissy bar for one price


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 30, 2022)

TTT


----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 11, 2022)

Nice seat


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 15, 2022)

Someone has to be looking for this nice seat


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 27, 2022)

Great Xmas present


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 29, 2022)

This seat needs a home


----------

